# Need some help with fruit trees



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Are these stone fruit trees on peach rootstock? Try putting this question on the Gardenweb forum for fruit and orchard. They deal with a lot of this sort of thing.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

3/20/2012
Here's a start for seeking your answers:
Web search, Dormant sprays for peaches:
http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G6010-7


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a search for your state:
http://www.ehow.com/facts_7465789_spray-wisconsin-apple-trees.html


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

If your concerned for the varieties, buy some rootstocks and do some grafts. At least you could start some new trees while treating the problem...


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Have you checked with you county extension office?


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

I plan on checking with them today and see what they can do to help me.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know if this applies to you or not, but just keep in mind that not all rootstocks grow in all types of growing conditions (such as soil type, wetness or dryness of the location, weather, etc.). It is possible that the rootstocks you currently have your trees on will not do well in the location and or zone they are planted in. If this is the case, you may be fighting a losing battle.

That being said, if you do buy more rootstock, make sure you get what should do well in your area and with your conditions. Grafting is a good idea. Scions should be harvested while dormant for grafting in the spring. (I think that it is probably too late for that this year.) The dormant scions are grafted onto rootstock that are growing or pushing growth. I think bud or chip grafting can be done much later in the summer. It is very posssible to save the tree varieties that are currently on poor rootstock (if that is the case) by some kind of grafting. Good luck.

Oh, and yes, try to first deal with it at least by treating the fungus.


----------

